# Hard Starting GX345 when Cold



## ChasMac3 (Jul 7, 2014)

HELP I'm having problems starting my GX345 when cold. It's pumping gas (can see it filling filter) but just cranks until it's flooded. Pulled plugs and they are wet ,took BIC lighter dried plugs and burned fuel from cylinders,replaced plugs and after alot of cranking it may start or I have to go through all this again. If it does start it runs like a top, I can shut it down and it will restart with no issues. Is there any way to check coils ? I hate to just start throwing parts at it. ANY Ideas are appreciated. THANKS


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
As I understand it,that engine has 2 pulsing coils,and 2 ignition coils,and a CDI igniter box .
As the flywheel spins,the pulser coils trigger signals to the CDI,which ,in turn triggers the ignition coils .
If there are any corroded connections,or grounds, you can get weak/no spark ,at the plugs. Also, this can cause the CDI box to NOT trigger the coils,until the pulse stops.
You can check the spark,at the plugs,with a spark tester,and if it looks good(blue spark,not orange or yellow)then you can
try this: Crank the engine for no more than 3-4 revolutions,and suddenly release the key(letting it return to the run position). If it starts this way,check the ground at the CDI box,the pulser coils,and the battery/frame areas. Retest,with normal cranking.If it starts well,that was the cause.
If it still fouls the plugs,you either have a bad CDI,Bad pulser coils, OR a carb problem.


----------

